#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Chronische Suizidgedanken >

## Onyx

Hallo! 
Ich habe Suizidgedanken seit ich 12 Jahre alt bin, war ingesamt in meinem Leben 3x zwangsweise in einer Psychiatrie. Habe danach über 2 Jahre eine ambulante Therapie gemacht. Danach ging es mir auch besser. 
Zur Zeit mache ich keine Therapie. 
Und ich habe wieder Suizidgedanken. 
Allerdings sehe ich auch keinen Sinn in einer neuen Therapie oder sonst irgendetwas. Dass die Suzidgedanken sowie die Depression chronisch sind, hat mir auch mal ein Arzt bestätigt. Warum sollte ich dann als noch irgendetwas unternehmen? Es fängt sowieso alles immer wieder von vorn an.  
...

----------


## Dori83

Gib die Hoffnung nicht auf! Wenn du nach der letzten Therapie eine Besserung erzielen konntest, kannst du es nach der nächsten sicherlich auch. Bist du auf Antidepressiva eingestellt? Bei chronischen Verläufen macht das durchaus Sinn.
Du wirst zwar dann auch weiterhin depressive Phasen haben, allerdings in abgeschwächter Form.
Für die Zeiten in denen es dir gut geht: Suche dir eine Aufgabe, etwas was dir Spaß macht und das dir auch an weniger guten Tagen Halt gibt.
Nicht deine Depression hat dich im Griff, du bestimmst, was die Depression mit dir machen darf! Leichter gesagt als getan, aber ich spreche da aus Erfahrung! 
Alles Gute!

----------


## Onyx

Nein, ich nehme keine Medikamente. Ich habe nur mal "zwangweise" Medikament nehmen müssen und seitdem kann ich mich nicht dazu überwinden noch mal ADs zu nehmen. 
Außerdem stört mich die Nebenwirkung "Gewichtszunahme" auch ziemlich. 
Noch mal eine ganz neue Therapie, alles von vorn, die ganze Zeit nur mit sich selbst beschäftigt sein etc. 
Dazu habe ich ehrlich gesagt im Moment gar keine Motivation. 
Irgendwie habe ich auch gerade ziemlich resigniert.    :Huh?:

----------


## Dori83

Was ist deiner Meinung nach schlimmer?An Gewicht zunehmen oder depressiv sein?Sicherlich dauert so eine Einstellung und es geht einem nicht vom ersten Tag an blendend.Aber ich kann nur nochmal betonen, dass es bei chronischen Verläufen sehr sinnvoll ist, Medikamente zu nehmen. Es soll nicht zu hart klingen, aber im Endeffekt schenkt es dir sehr wahrscheinlich ein paar Jahre...Zum Thema "mit sich selbst beschäftigt sein" ... mit was beschäftigst du dich im Moment, so ganz ohne Therapie?

----------


## Onyx

> Was ist deiner Meinung nach schlimmer?An Gewicht zunehmen oder depressiv sein?

 Das hört sich jetzt vielleicht komisch an, aber ehrlich gesagt, kann ich das nicht so klar beantworten. Ich weiß, dass ich mich extrem "ekehaft" fühlen würde, wenn ich zunehmen würde. Und ich weiß halt auch, dass man da mit den Medikamenten die Kontrolle verlieren würde. 
Ich meine, "depressiv sein" kann ich verstecken - zumindest bis zu einem gewissen Grad. 
Und wenn es mir dann mit den Medikamten wieder besser fühlen sollte, bleibt ja immer noch, dass ich zugenommen habe und ich mich dadurch schlecht fühle. Und so leicht nimmt ja auch nicht wieder ab. 
Außerdem habe ich Menschen kennen gelernt, die dadurch sehr stark zugenommen haben.   

> Zum Thema "mit sich selbst beschäftigt sein" ... mit  was beschäftigst du dich im Moment, so ganz ohne Therapie?

 Ja, auch teilweise mit mir, nur eben nicht so "zwanghaft" 1x in der Woche.

----------


## Dori83

> Ich weiß, dass ich mich extrem "ekehaft" fühlen würde, wenn ich zunehmen würde.

 ....sowas kann man im Zweifelsfall auch therapieren  :Zwinker:   

> Und ich weiß halt auch, dass man da mit den Medikamenten die Kontrolle verlieren würde.

 - das kommt drauf an, inwieweit du dich kontrollieren lässt. Wie schon gesagt ... nicht die Depression hat dich, du hast sie. Das lässt sich auf alle Lebensbereiche ausweiten.  

> Ich meine, "depressiv sein" kann ich verstecken - zumindest bis zu einem gewissen Grad.

 ...und steckst du gerade noch in dem "Grad" den man verstecken kann? 
Du musst wollen dass es dir besser geht und im Zweifelsfall damit leben, dass du vielleicht ein paar Kilos zunimmst.
Und ich sage dir jetzt nicht wo es endet, wenn du nichts tust....

----------


## Onyx

> ....sowas kann man im Zweifelsfall auch therapieren

 Das ist im Grunde schon therapiert  :Zwinker: . Das sind quasi nur "Überbleibsel".     

> .
> ...und steckst du gerade noch in dem "Grad" den man verstecken kann?

 Naja, momentan habe ich sozusagen die nächsten Woche noch frei. Deshalb  muss ich nicht so oft raus. Aber wenn ich den ganzen Tag ständig unter  Menschen wäre, könnte ich mich wahrscheinlich nicht zu 100% so "normal"  wie sonst verhalten.   

> Du musst wollen dass es dir besser geht

 Ich will ja im Grunde das es mir besser geht. 
Aber ich bin wohl zusätzlich einfach irgendwie zu stolz mir Hilfe zu holen, weil ich das als eine Art Versagen werte. Das ist natürlich auch irgendwie irrational. 
Ich habe mir immer nur Hilfe geholt, wenn es mir so extrem schlecht ging, dass mir dann irgendwie die Hilfe aufgezwungen wurden und dann hab ich aufgehört mich dagegen zu sperren. 
Es ist natürlich auch nicht gerade vernünftig jetzt solange zu warten. Und vielleicht kriege ich dann auch irgendwann die Kurve nicht mehr ...

----------


## Dori83

> Deshalb muss ich nicht so oft raus.

 ...oh super! Weil frische Luft und Bewegung auch gar nicht stimmungsaufhellend wirken! Da ist das sich in der Wohnung verziehen natürlich besser  :Zwinker:    

> weil ich das als eine Art Versagen werte.

 ...versagen tut der, der seinen Zustand so hinnimmt wie er ist! Du kannst gerade nur gewinnen, in dem du dagegen ankämpfst!   

> Und vielleicht kriege ich dann auch irgendwann die Kurve nicht mehr ...

 ...genau das ist der Punkt!

----------


## 11880banane

Hallo
Ich weiß wie du dich fühlst ich habe auch ständig Suizidgedanken und das ist absolut kein Spass könnt ihr glauben  jeden tag ist es ein kampf und freue mich abends immer das ich nichts gemacht habe . 
Ich bin leider auch depressiv hatte auch medikamente bekommen auch für meine Gedanken aber wie schon gesagt  wurde habe ich davon leider viel zugenommen  und habe ja noch andere sachen unteranderem  F60.31 was schwer ist damit umzugehen denn ich habe noch keine Terapie gemacht  da meine Sprunhaftigkeit unberechenbar ist. Meine Medis  habe ich auch abgesetzt weil ich nicht mehr  in meinen Augen lebendsfähig war und was habe ich davon das meine anderen Gedanken sehr stark geworden sind aber würde nie wieder freiwillig in eine klinik gehen   denn bei den Weiskitteln  habe ich das Vertrauen verloren ....

----------


## Onyx

> sind aber würde nie wieder freiwillig in eine klinik gehen   denn bei den Weiskitteln  habe ich das Vertrauen verloren ....

 Hast du schlechte Erfahrungen in der Klinik gemacht? 
Ich schon. Allerdings wurde ich ja auch zwangeingewiesen und war die ganze Zeit auf der Akutstation. Also jeweils ein paar Monate. Und es war dort wirklich wie im Mittelalter. Menschlickeit? Fehlanzeige. Ich würde sagen, dass es die schlimmste Zeit in meinem Leben war. Ich bin heute noch schockiert darüber, dass es so etwas in einem modernen, reichen Staat wie Deutschland überhaupt gibt, ehrlich gesagt. 
Ich bin aber immer sehr, sehr vorsichtig die Erfahrungen, die ich gemacht habe konkret im Internet zu veröffentlichen. Ich schreibe auch nicht gern darüber, deshalb werde ich das hier auch nicht weiter ausführen. 
Denn letztendlich war ich in in einer einzige Klinik in Deutschland. Ich hoffe wirklich inständig, dass es modernere und menschlichere Klliniken hier gibt. Vermutlich ist das auch so.  
Also ich habe das Vertrauen in Ärzte nicht komplett verloren. Aber ich bin durch meine Erfahrung in der Klinik sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr misstrauisch geworden. Vorher habe ich immer gedacht, dass Ärzte einem wirklich helfen wollen und immer das tun, was gut für den Patienten ist, was das beste für den Patienten ist. Dieses Vertrauen habe ich allerdings auch komplett verloren. Ich hinterfrage seitdem alles, was mir ein Arzt sagt. Das hat sich leider auf alle anderen Ärzte ausgedehnt und bezieht sich nicht nur auf Psychiater. Ich muss mir dann immer wieder sagen, dass es manchmal besser ist einem Arzt zu vertrauen. Aber ich bin da so misstrauisch geworden, schon übel. 
Die Ärzte in der Psychiatrie haben bzw. der Aufenthalt an sich hat mir geschadet. Ich habe danach eine Therapie gemacht und meine Therapeutin nannte, das, was ich dort erlebt habe "viele Minitraumata". Ich konnte das allerdings für mich verarbeiten und es ist ok. Ich werde  auch nicht konkret darüber schreiben, weil es einfach zuviel aufwühlt  und das nicht gut wäre. 
Also was ich damit aber sagen will, man sollte nie die Erfahrungen, die man mal gemacht hat auf alles und jeden verallgemeinern. Natürlich gibt es richtig Scheiß-Ärzte. Sorry, anders kann ich das nicht bezeichnen. 
Aber ich denke, es gibt auch viele gute Ärzte. 
Außerdem denke ich es ist auch immer besser, wenn man freiwillig in eine Klinik geht, sich die vorher aussuchen kann usw., als unfreiwillig auf irgendeiner Akutstation zu landen. Also ich denke, dass es trotzdem viele gute Kliniken in Deutschland gibt, die einem wirklich weiter helfen könnten. Aber man sollte sie sich vorher anschauen.  
Ich hab allerdings sehr gute Erfahrungen in der Therapie gemacht. Hab mir dann halt bewusst eine Therapeutin ausgesucht, die kein Medizinstudium hatte, aufgrund der vergangenen Erfahrungen. Ich denke, wenn du einen Therapeuten findest, der sich mit deiner Diagnose auskennt, wird er/sie auch mit deiner Sprunghaftigkeit umgehen können.

----------


## spreisel

Hallo, kann es vielleicht sein, dass Du auch sekundär unter einer Essstörung bzw. Körperschemastörung leidest?
Ich litt auch viele Jahre unter starken Depressionen, Suizidgedanken und Magersucht -> was ja alles auch irgendwie zusammenhängt. Der Gedanke, Medikamente nehmen zu müssen, bei denen ich vielleicht zunehme, war unerträglich.
Aber ich habe sie genommen und -> ich habe nicht zugenommen. Heute geht es mir gut, ich bin normalgewichtig und ich komme ohne Medis aus -> aber das war ein sehr sehr langer Weg. Ich war 18 als es mit den Essstörungen und den Depressionen anfing (bis es jemand aus meiner Umwelt merkte, was wirklich los war, war ich 21 -> so lange konnte ich es verstecken und verheimlichen, dann merkte ich, dass ich alleine nicht mehr weiter komme). Und jetzt, 22 Jahre später geht es mir gut, obwohl ich auch noch sonst viele körperliche Probleme habe, die mich bisweilen verzweifeln lassen -> aber ich gebe nicht auf. Ich glaube der große Rückhalt von meinem Partner hat mir sehr geholfen. Wir sind seit 22 Jahren verheiratet und er hat immer zu mir gestanden.
Ich weiß ja nicht, ob Du einen Partner hast, aber wenn ja, solltest Du mit ihm über Deine Ängst reden. Entweder er hält zu Dir, oder Du kannst ihn vergessen. Das klingt zwar hart, aber nur so kannst Du es schaffen.
Hast Du denn Rückhalt von Deiner Familie oder von Freunden?
Auch wenn Du Dich momentan ziemlich alleine fühlst, magst Du Tiere?
In meiner schlimmen Phase habe ich mich für Hunde im Tierheim eingesetzt, eine Patenschaft übernommen, bin mit dem Hund spazieren gegangen. Mir ging es gut damit, der Hund ist mittlerweile vermittelt und das gibt mir ein gutes Gefühl. 
Fazit:
Gib nicht auf, 
lass Dich nicht von einem Arzt beeinflussen, der Dir sagt, dass die Suizidgedanken chronisch sind -> hey, der macht es sich ziemlich leicht. Versuch, Dir Ziele zu setzen, und sind sié auch noch so klein. Du kannst es schaffen. Ich glaube, ich sprech aus Erfahrung, ich war auch schon mal soweit, dass ich nicht mehr wollte. Aber ich habe es geschafft -> es ist

----------


## 11880banane

Ja das stimmt meine Sprunghaftigkeit nervt mich enorm besonders wenn ich mich aufrege ist es  für mich sehr schwer wieder ruhiger zu werden denn dann bausche ich mich immer weiter auf und das hat mir schon einmal ein Beschluß         ( Zwangsunterbringung ) eingehandelt weil mich die Pfleger in die ecke drängten wurde es so stark das ich sie  sogar angriv und handgreiflich wurde  was ich im nachhinein sher bedauert habe . Aber so gesehen würde ich die grenze immer wieder neu bestreiten denn so kann ich erst lernnen   was ich falsch mache .

----------


## Onyx

> Hallo, kann es vielleicht sein, dass Du auch sekundär unter einer Essstörung bzw. Körperschemastörung leidest?

 Ja, hatte früher Magersucht mit bulimischen Phasen. Hab deshalb auch schon mal eine Therapie gemacht. Allerdings ist man davon nie wirklich geheilt, denke ich. Man kann es nur unter Kontrolle halten. 
Ich denke, dass ich deshalb auch so eine panische Angst davor habe von Medikamenten zuzunehmen. Denn andere Nebenwirkungen sind mir quasi vollkommen egal. Wenn ich irgendwo im Internet etwas von "Gewichtszunahme" lese, kann ich das Medikament einfach nicht nehmen. Ich kann es wirklich nicht, weil ich Angst habe die Kontrolle zu verlieren und dass dann alles noch schlimmer wird. Dass ich wieder versuchen werde abzunehmen.   

> Ich weiß ja nicht, ob Du einen Partner hast, aber wenn ja, solltest Du  mit ihm über Deine Ängst reden. Entweder er hält zu Dir, oder Du kannst  ihn vergessen. Das klingt zwar hart, aber nur so kannst Du es schaffen.

 Ja, ich hab einen Partner. Und er weiß auch alles über meine Vergangenheit und wie verkorkst ich bin...so was kann man ja in einer Beziehung sowieso nicht wirklich verheimlichen. Ich habe ihm das schon ziemlich am Anfang der Beziehung alles gesagt, damit er weiß worauf er sich einlässt. Er hätte also auch gehen können. Aber wir sind jetzt schon über 3 Jahre zusammen. Über Suizidgedanken rede ich eigentlich nicht so gern mit ihm. Aber nicht weil ich denke, dass er nicht zu mir halten würde. Ich möchte nicht, dass er sich hilflos, überfordert fühlt. Wahrscheinlich würde er sich gar nicht so hilflos fühlen, weil er im Grunde ein relativ starker Mensch ist. Aber ich kann es irgendwie nicht verkraften, wenn er sich Sorgen um mich macht und es ihm wegen mir dann schlecht geht. Dadurch würde es mir noch schlechter gehen. 
Also mein Freund ist eigentlich der einzige, der mich wirklichlich kennt so wie ich bin. 
Vor Freunden und Familie tue ich immer so als wäre ich total stark und dass es mir gut geht usw. 
Für mich ist es immer total schwer, dass Alles oder auch nur Teile jemanden zu erzählen, weil ich es als extreme Schwäche, Versagen usw. betrachte und ich deshalb lieber verheimliche.  
Naja, manchmal fühle ich mich aber trotzdem ziemlich allein. Weil mein Innenleben und meine Reaktionen für die meisten Menschen unverständlich bleiben. 
Ja, Hunde sind meine Lieblingstiere. Hatte auch 14 Jahre einen eigenen Hund. Aber ich würde mich keinem Hund zumuten wollen im Moment.

----------


## spreisel

Hallo,
ich war vor meiner Familie und meinen Freunden auch immer total stark und hab immer vorgegeben, dass alles "eitel Sonnenschein" bei mir ist. Ich hab gedacht, wenn ich nicht perfekt bin, also versagt habe, mag mich keiner mehr, aber das ist nicht so. Es hat sehr lange gedauert, bis ich zugegeben habe, dass ich unter diversen Problemen leide und diese nicht so einfach in den Griff zu kriegen sind. Es hat mich keiner fallengelassen, weder Freunde noch Familie. Meine Eltern waren anfangs noch ziemlich hilflos, wie sie mit der ganzen Situation umgehen sollen, aber gemeinsam haben wir es geschafft. 
Das war ein sehr sehr langer Weg, weil ich mich öffnen musste, und das eigentlich gar nicht mein Ding war und ist.
Vielleicht kannst Du Dich ja auch ein "klein" wenig öffnen; warte die Reaktionen ab, die von Deiner Umgebung zurückkommen, sind diese positiv, öffne Dich doch Stück für Stück -> natürlich nur so weit Du willst -> nur Du kannst dies steuern. 
Ich kann Dir nur sagen "KEIN MENSCH IST PERFEKT"

----------


## spreisel

Hallo,
ich war vor meiner Familie und meinen Freunden auch immer total stark und hab immer vorgegeben, dass alles "eitel Sonnenschein" bei mir ist. Ich hab gedacht, wenn ich nicht perfekt bin, also versagt habe, mag mich keiner mehr, aber das ist nicht so. Es hat sehr lange gedauert, bis ich zugegeben habe, dass ich unter diversen Problemen leide und diese nicht so einfach in den Griff zu kriegen sind. Es hat mich keiner fallengelassen, weder Freunde noch Familie. Meine Eltern waren anfangs noch ziemlich hilflos, wie sie mit der ganzen Situation umgehen sollen, aber gemeinsam haben wir es geschafft. 
Das war ein sehr sehr langer Weg, weil ich mich öffnen musste, und das eigentlich gar nicht mein Ding war und ist.
Vielleicht kannst Du Dich ja auch ein "klein" wenig öffnen; warte die Reaktionen ab, die von Deiner Umgebung zurückkommen, sind diese positiv, öffne Dich doch Stück für Stück -> natürlich nur so weit Du willst -> nur Du kannst dies steuern. 
Ich kann Dir nur sagen "KEIN MENSCH IST PERFEKT". Diesen Perfektionismus wollte ich mein Leben lang erfüllen, aber ich habe es nie geschafft und das hat mich krank gemacht.
Du hast schon recht, wenn Du sagst, Essstörungen sind nicht heilbar, man kann sie nur unter Kontrolle halten.
Ganz so krass sehe ich das nicht. Ich litt 20 Jahre unter Magersucht, hab mein Gewicht extrem kontrolliert (-> tägliche Gewichtskontrollen, manchmal auch mehrmals täglich -> Gegenmaßnahmen eingleitet), heute kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dick zu sein, aber ich erlaube mir mittlerweilen alle Lebensmittel, wenn auch in Maßen -> aber nicht verboten.
Thema Hund:
Wenn Du momentan keinen eigenen Hund haben möchtest oder Du Dich nicht in der Lage fühlst, Dich einen ganzen Tag um einen Hund zu kümmern, vielleicht kannst Du einen Hund aus dem Tierheim holen und nur mit ihm spazieren gehen?.
Tiere geben einem so viel -> vielleicht versuchst Du es einfach?
Du schreibst, Du willst Deinen Freund mit Deinen Gefühl nicht überfordern, weil Du Angst hast, er kommt damit nicht klar.
So wie Du schreibst, ist er ein starker Charakter und ich glaube nur "Du" hast Angst , dass er es nicht packt und "Du" hast Angst, dass Du ihn damit überforderst. Eigentlich hast immer nur "Du" Angst. Hast Du ihn schon mal gefragt, wie es ihm damit geht?

----------


## spokes

nicht von allen ADs nimmt man zu.

----------


## Onyx

> Du hast schon recht, wenn Du sagst, Essstörungen sind nicht heilbar, man kann sie nur unter Kontrolle halten.
> Ganz so krass sehe ich das nicht. Ich litt 20 Jahre unter Magersucht, hab mein Gewicht extrem kontrolliert (-> tägliche Gewichtskontrollen, manchmal auch mehrmals täglich -> Gegenmaßnahmen eingleitet), heute kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dick zu sein, aber ich erlaube mir mittlerweilen alle Lebensmittel, wenn auch in Maßen -> aber nicht verboten.

 Mmh, ja, mein Problem ist, dass ich wenn es mir schlecht geht mich immer noch dahinein flüchte teilweise. Dann habe ich sowieso nicht so viel Hunger und das nutze ich aus. Und dann sind da wieder die alten Emotionen und Verhaltensweisen von früher da; denen ich zwar heute etwas entgegen zu setzen habe, aber trotzdem sind sie da. Aber solange der BMI nicht unter einen bestimmte Wert fällt, denke ich mir immer das Alles noch "normal" und ok ist. Aus dem Grund bleibe ich immer knapp über diesem Wert drüber. 
Deshalb hab ich das geschrieben, weil es bei mir eher so ist, dass ich immer wieder dagegen steuern muss. Und ich kann auch immer noch nicht wirklich alle Lebensmittel essen. Also ich esse im Normalfall genug, aber bestimmte Dinge gehen einfach nicht.    

> Vielleicht kannst Du Dich ja auch ein "klein" wenig öffnen; warte die  Reaktionen ab, die von Deiner Umgebung zurückkommen, sind diese positiv,  öffne Dich doch Stück für Stück -> natürlich nur so weit Du willst  -> nur Du kannst dies steuern. 
> Ich kann Dir nur sagen "KEIN MENSCH IST PERFEKT".

 Das ist für mich immer total schwer. Früher habe ich mit niemandem über meine "Schattenseiten" geredet. Weil ich es wirklich nicht konnte. Heute könnte ich es vermutlich. Aber ich will immer die perfekte Fassade aufrecht erhalten. Ich glaube, ich würde mich schlecht fühlen, wenn ich das nicht machen würde. Ich kann das Alles ziemlich gut verbergen. Und wenn es mal so schlecht geht, dass ich noch nicht mal mehr "schauspielern" kann, schiebe ich lieber irgendwelche Gründe vor, warum ich keine Zeit habe, als es irgendjemandem die Wahrheit zu erzählen. Ich weiß auch nicht. Ich will dafür wohl keine Anteilnahme, kein Mitleid oder so etwas in der Art. 
Im Alltag habe ich den übertriebenen Perfektionismus aber mittlerweile zu großen Teilen abgelegt.   

> So wie Du schreibst, ist er ein starker Charakter und ich glaube nur  "Du" hast Angst , dass er es nicht packt und "Du" hast Angst, dass Du  ihn damit überforderst. Eigentlich hast immer nur "Du" Angst. Hast Du  ihn schon mal gefragt, wie es ihm damit geht?

 Ja, hab ich schon mal vor einige Zeit. Er meinte, dass er sich nicht überfordert fühlt. Aber manchmal auch nicht so richtig weiß, wie er mir helfen soll. Was ich irgendwie dann trotzdem als Überforderung sehen würde. Obwohl ich gar nicht erwarte, dass er mir hilft, aber er erwartet es scheibar von sich selbst.  
Das mit dem Hund muss ich mir noch mal überlegen.    

> nicht von allen ADs nimmt man zu.

 Ja, ich weiß. Aber trotzdem danke für den Tipp.  :Smiley:  Gibt zumindest welche bei denen die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr gering ist und welche bei denen es sogar häufig zu einer Gewichtsreduktion kommt. 
Als es mit total schlecht ging, hatte ich auch schon mal überlegt, ob ich zum Arzt (Psychiater) gehe und sage, dass ich ADs möchte von denen ich garantiert nicht zunehme. 
Aber dann hab ich irgendwie Angst vor der Warum-Frage. Da würde ich mir irgendwie total blöd bei vorkommen. Und dann war mir das alles viele zu kompliziert und ich habs gelassen. Aber ich schließe nicht aus, dass ich das trotzdem mache und falls der Arzt komisch reagiert, gehe ich einfach nicht mehr hin ...

----------


## spreisel

Hallo,
warum versuchst Du es nicht einfach, über Deine "Schattenseiten" zu reden? Du meinst, Du könntest es vermutlich? Was hindert Dich daran, es auszuprobieren? Schei..... auf die perfekte Fassade, versuch es einfach. Du sagst, Du würdest Dich schlecht fühlen, aber Deine Umwelt wäre vielleicht froh, wenn sie wüsste, wie Du wirklich bist. Ich glaube, es würde Dir keine Anteilnahme (das klingt, als wäre man fast schon tod -> Entschuldigung, aber bei mir kommt das so rüber) oder Mitleid entgegenschlagen sondern wirkliches Interesse, natürlich nur bei den Menschen in Deiner Umgebung, für die Du wirklich wichtig bist, die anderen kannst Du vergessen. Mitleid heucheln ist das Schlimmste, was es gibt. Vergiss diese Leute einfach. Das klingt hart, aber nur so kommst Du voran.
Denkst Du vielleicht auch mal dran, noch mal eine Therapie zu machen? Ich denke, das könnte hilfreich sein. Allerdings musst Du sie wollen und sie darf auch nicht gezwungernermaßen stattfinden.
Ich habe es auch nicht alleine geschafft. Ich war zuerst (freiwillig) in einer Klinik, die auf Essstörungen spezialisiert ist. Hier konnte ich eine gewisse Stabilisierung erzielen, aber das "Non plus Ultra" war das noch nicht, denn hier wurden  nur die Symptome behandelt. Einige Zeit später habe ich eine 10monatige stationäre Therapie (Tiefenpsychologisch) durchgeführt, was eigentlich der Durchbruch aber auch teilweise die Hölle war ,ich musste mich mit so vielen Dingen auseinandersetzen, die sehr sehr hart waren. Danach hat sich mein Leben geändert. Das alles konnte ich aber nur durchhalten, weil mein Partner und mein Umfeld zu mir gehalten hat.
Wie gesagt, einmal essgestört, immer essgestört, ich merke auch, wenn es mal schwierig wird bei mir, besteht extrem die Gefahr, wieder in die alten Verhaltensmuster abzufallen. Ich bewege mich auch im eher unteren Bereich des BMI-Indexes -> aber eher unbewusst. Probiere doch alle Lebensmittel aus -> auch verbotene -> und warte ab, wie Dein Körper reagiert. Dagegensteuern kannst Du immer noch -> hier haben "wir" Essgestörte doch jahrelange Erfahrung. Dann braucht man eben mal 2 Tage, bis man eine Pizza (verboten, hab ich Recht?) wieder abgearbeitet hat, aber geschmeckt hats super, oder?
Versuche, Dinge wieder zu genießen, binde Deinen Partner in Deine Ängste mit ein. Such Dir einen Psychologen, zu dem Du Vertrauen aufbauen kannst, Du musst Dir nicht blöd vorkommen. Du kannst einen Psychologen oder Psychotherapeuten testen, ob Du mit dem zurecht kommst oder nicht. Von seiten der Krankenkasse kannst Du 5 Probestunden in Anspruch nehmen und wenn Dir der Arzt nicht zusagt, kannst Du zu einem anderen wechseln.
Ich weiß, dass ist gar nicht so einfach, weil die Therapeuten auch eine extrem lange Wartezeit haben. Lass Dich davon nicht unterkriegen. Wenn Du wirklich was ändern willst, bemüh Dich sehr darum. Bei mir hats auch lange gedauert, bis sich der Schalter umgelegt hat, aber es hat sich gelohnt. Zumindest die Essstörung und die Depressionen sind (momentan) kein Thema mehr.
Dafür haben sich  bei mir andere gesundheitliche "Baustellen" aufgetan, die ich mit Sicherheit schon seit langer Zeit habe, aber die durch die Essstörungen und die Depressionen in den Hntergrund geraten sind. Du siehst, das Leben ist ein ewiger Kampf, aber es lohnt sich, zumindest bei mir. Und ich glaube, es lohnt sich auch, für Dich zu leben. Du hast einen Partner, den Du brauchst, und der Dich braucht, sonst wäre er schon lange nicht mehr bei Dir.
"Kämpfe" es lohnt sich, übernimm eíne Patenschaft für einen Hund; Hunde geben einem so viel -> bei einer Patenschaft hast Du zwar Kontakt mit dem Hund, aber Du hast keine Verantwortung!!
Ich kann Dir nur sagen: Lass Dir helfen, Du kannst es schaffen -> aber nur, wenn Du etwas dafür tust. 
Ich hoffe, das waren nicht nur Phrasen und ich möchte Dir echt helfen mit meinen Erfahrungen.

----------


## Onyx

Hallo!   

> warum versuchst Du es nicht einfach, über Deine "Schattenseiten" zu reden? Du meinst, Du könntest es vermutlich? Was hindert Dich daran, es auszuprobieren?

 Wenn ich darüber nachdenke, liegt es auch einfach daran, dass ich nicht gern im Mittelpunkt eines Gesprächs stehe. Und wenn ich mich mal mit Freunden treffe, geht es mir ja auch etwas besser, sonst würde ich das ja nicht machen. Und dann will ich mich selbst auch einfach nicht stimmungsmäßig runterziehen indem ich darüber rede. Ich denke sowieso schon zuviel über mich selbst nach, wenn ich allein bin.    

> Du würdest Dich schlecht fühlen, aber Deine Umwelt wäre vielleicht froh, wenn sie wüsste, wie Du wirklich bist.

 Mmh, das glaube ich eher nicht. 
Das mit einer erneuten Therapie hab ich mir auch schon mal überlegt. Aber einerseits möchte ich halt einfach "normal" sein, ohne Therapie und das alles, mich nicht ständig mit mir selbst beschäftigen .... anderseits habe ich manchmal das Gefühl, dass ich allein nicht klar komme. Also ist das ein ständiges Hin und Her ohne jede Entscheidung, für oder gegen.

----------


## spreisel

Hallo,
ich kann Dich verstehen, wenn Du "normal" sein möchtest, ohne Therapie und so. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass man es so schafft. Du musst Dich mit Dir selbst beschäftigen, eine Therapie machen, auch wenn es hart ist. Ich habe es auch immer verdrängt, ich wollte auch immer nur "normal" sein, aber irgendwann ging es nicht mehr. Ich war nicht normal. Ich hatte Essprobleme, Depressionen, den Hang zu Selbstverletzungen, die ich manchmal auch durchgeführt habe, wenn auch nicht so extrem, und für andere nicht sichtbar, aber ich habe mich wieder gespürt.
Ich kam alleine auch nicht mehr klar. Ich habe mich für diesen Weg (sehr langen Weg - zumindest für mich, bei mir hats 10 Monate gedauert - aber das war eine Ausnahme, bei anderen Patienten ging es schneller) entschieden und ich habe es bis heute nicht bereut. Es war hart, sehr hart. Aber es hat sich gelohnt. Nach der 10monatigen stationären Therapie habe ich noch 3 Jahre bei einem ambulanten Therapeuten weitergemacht. Das war der richtige Weg. Ich habe in dem Fall für mich gehandelt. Mir war es egal, was mein Umfeld denkt, denn bevor ich mich zu diesem Schritt entschieden habe, war ich ganz unten. Ich  habe mein Dasein in Zweifel gezogen. Dieses Denken, "bin ich noch was wert, was soll das alles, war in dieser Zeit ganz präsent. Was mir geholfen hat, war mein Umfeld. Ich habe mich meinen Eltern, meinen Freunden und meinem Partner geöffnet, so haben sie gesehen, wie es mir wirklich geht. Ich habe auch gemerkt, ich bin nicht nutzlos. Das alles hat mir geholfen, das alles durchzuziehen. 
Das sind für Dich vielleicht alles nur Phrasen, aber Du musst dieses ständiges Hin- und Her ohne Entscheidung beenden, denn das alles hilft Dir nicht weiter. Das klingt jetzt alles ganz einfach, aber das ist es nicht. Aber ich hoffe, Du ringst Dich zu einer Entscheidung durch, egal wie sie ausfällt. Denn, egal wie Du Dich entscheidest, Du brauchst endlich Klarheit.

----------


## Onyx

Die letzten Tag ging es mir eigentlich ganz gut. Aber jetzt sind die Suzidgedanken wieder stärker im Vordergrund. Was wohl auch daran liegt, dass ich mich mit einem Suizidfall, der in den Medien "verarbeitet" wurde, ziemlich stark auseinander gesetzt hab. Und ich mich mit der Person so gut identifizieren konnte, weil ich dachte oder mir einbilde, sie sei mir ähnlich. Aber vermutlich nur eine Illusion und Projektionen. Ich kenne diesen Menschen ja gar nicht. 
Das war natürlich nicht gut für mich. 
Tja, das mit der Entscheidung ist so eine Sache. Immer wenn ich Suizidgedanken hatte, hat man mir suggeriert, dass ich nicht zurechnungsfähig bin, dass ich nicht allein klar komme... Also denke ich immer, ich sollte mir Hilfe holen, zumindest, wenn die Suizidgedanken deutlicher werden. 
Aber ich kann meine Maske nicht fallen lassen. Selbst wenn ich wirklich ganz am Boden bin und ich sitze vor einem anderen Menschen, werde ich immer lächeln und meine Mimik kontrollieren. Oder meine Mimik kontrolliert mich. Ich bin da selbstdiszipliniert. 
Und dann bin ich verletzt, wenn mich jemand vollkommen falsch einschätzt, obwohl ich es doch bin die die ganze Zeit eine falsche Rolle spielt. Aber so war es schon häufiger. Ich kann einfach nicht authentisch sein. 
Aber eigentlich finde ich immer neue Gründe, warum ich mir keine Hilfe holen möchte, weil ich zu "stolz" dazu bin. Und weil ich alles machen würde, um zu verhindern, dass es irgendjemand mitbekommt.  
Aber sorry, spreisel, falls du noch mitliest. Ich will dich damit auch nicht "belasten". Ich sollte nicht so viel dazu schreiben. 
Danke auf jeden Fall, dass du mir hier so viel geschrieben hast.

----------


## spreisel

Hallo Onyx, 
als erstes, Du belastest mich nicht damit. Ich bin mittlerweile so stabil, dass ich damit ganz gut umgehen kann. Ich mach mir zwar so meine Gedanken, aber ich mache Deine Probleme nicht zu meinen, was früher oft der Fall war.
Das mit der Mimik ist bei mir auch so. Ich kann auch nicht immer zeigen wie es mir wirklich geht. Auch wenn es mir noch so schlecht geht, kann ich mein Gegenüber anlächleln. Auch wenn ich sehr starke Schmerzen habe, zeige ich das niemanden, weil ich denke, dass ist mein Problem. Wenn ich dann alleine bin, könnte ich heulen.
Du siehst, bei mir ist auch noch nicht alles "perfekt". Das heißt, ich will ja gar nicht perfekt sein, aber ab und zu mal wahre Gefühle zulassen und zu zeigen, das wär schon was.
Ich weiß, welchen Suizidfall zu meinst. Das wühlt einen auf, dass kann ich verstehen. Ich war auch schon mal kurz davor, hab aber gerade noch die Kurve gekriegt. Obwohl es mir heute relativ gut geht, beschäftigen mich solche Fälle auch schon ganz schön. Aber ich komme immer zu dem Schluss, Gott sei Dank hat es bei mir nicht funktioniert.
Wieso willst Du nicht, dass jemand mitbekommt, wie schlecht es Dir geht? Was hast Du denn davon. Es scheint ja so zu sein, dass es Dir trotzdem nicht gut geht, obwohl Dein Umfeld nicht weiß, wie es Dir wirklich geht und denkt, es geht Dir gut. Bedeutet dies dass man schwach ist, wenn man zugibt, dass es einem schlecht geht und schwach darf man auf gar keinen Fall sein sonst ist man ja nichts wert?
Ich weiß, ich hab gerade geschrieben, dass ich dieses Verhalten auch manchmal an den Tag lege, aber bei mir ist es so, dass ich mein Umfeld damit nicht belasten will -> vielleicht ist es bei Dir ja genauso?
Ich hoffe, Du kannst Dich irgendwann mal dazu durchringen, dich so zu zeigen wie Du bist, dann erkennst Du nämlich Dein wahres Umfeld. Und ich hoffe, Du schaffst es, einmal eine Therapie zu machen.
Gruß
Spreisel

----------


## Rose23

Hallo, 
So wie ich denken wohl viele. Ich habe auch diese gedanken... Und ich hasse sie, aber sobald es mir schlecht geht überlege ich schon wie ich mir am besten das leben nehme. Meistens stehbich kurz davor oder hab schon was gemacht...ich wurde auch ne woche stationä behandelt und das ncht freiwillig, als
ich scheiterte und im kh lag haben die ärzte mch nicht gehen lassen... Nach dem aufenthalt hab ich paar monate antideptessiva bekommen und das wars dann auch, ein jahr lang ging es mir gut doch jetzt kommen die gedanken wieder.. Das komische daran ich habe angst zu sterben und eigentlich auch angst mir weh zu tun ich versteh das ganze nicht?? 
Ich glaub das liegt daran das

----------


## Rose23

Ich zu schwach bin...

----------


## Onyx

Hey Rose23! 
So wie ich das verstanden habe, hast du bisher nur Antidepressiva genommen. Ich denke, das die ADs allein langfristig nichts verändern. Sie bekämpfen ja nur die Symptome nicht aber das, was diese Symptome auslöst. Wäre ja so ähnlich, wie wenn du dir ein Bein brichst und anstatt einen Gips um das Bein zu legen, es heilen zu lassen, nur Schmerzmittel nimmst und das Bein weiter belastest. 
Deshalb finde ich ADs nur in Zusammenhang mit einer Therapie sinnvoll.  
Hey Spreisel!
Ich hab jetzt überlegt, zu einem Psychiater zu gehen, der auch gleichzeitig Therapeut ist. Ich hoffe halt, dass ich da nicht unbedingt eine Therapie machen muss, sondern "einfach so" hingehen kann. Irgendwie würde ich mich glaube ich doch "sicherer" fühlen, wenn ich einen Ansprechpartner hätte. 
Das mit meinen Freunden etc., ist glaube ich, einfach nicht so mein Ding. 
Mein Freund weiß´zwar alles, aber ihn will ich auch nicht mit allen Details, wie zum Beispiel Suizidgedanken belasten.

----------

